
Ask HN: Do HN Mods censor stories unfavorable to their “investments”? - cryptobeanbaby
i.e. recent news about the Ethereum based Augur prediction markets being used to place bets that would incentivize murder and terrorism have been removed from the front page. Similar articles are quickly being removed, normally a mod will comment with a link to another submission that was submitted.
======
dang
Nope, we make a point of not doing that. See
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20moderate%20less&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20moderate%20less&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)
for lots of explanations.

Your submissions were flagged by users, presumably because they were
sensational cryptocurrency stories, which users here are tired of.

~~~
cryptobeanbaby
Thank you for replying dang.

Transparency in moderation here at HN is immensely appreciated and respected.

------
wmf
I pay attention to [dead] stories and I am completely outside the YC system
and I don't see much evidence of this.

This particular story sounds both political and fake in the sense that I doubt
a single murder will take place.

------
jf-
I imagine it’s been removed for being sensationalist, misleading
cryptocurrency spam.

